# Cod and shipping charges



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

OK. There's a particular supplier that I only use when _absolutely_ necessary because of what I feel is excessive charges. A while back I asked and was told they charge a $10 per box COD fee in addition to shipping. That's fine. But I recently placed an order (for small attaches and t-shirts) $221.54 of which 56.47 was COD and shipping. When I got the order it came in 3 boxes.
Two of which were larger boxes *half* full *(top 2 pics)*and one smaller box *(third pic)*. I figured maybe different parts of the warehouse or something but, no. Each box had both shirts and attaches! I consolidated the whole order comfortably into one of the larger boxes *(bottom pic).* As I see it, I was charged $20 for 2 cardboard boxes.
Again, no problem with COD charge, but don't spread what I feel is a single box order into 3 boxes. I'll be calling them Monday.
Maybe there's a plausible explanation.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They really do not want to do COD business and are trying to drive you away....


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I have worked with 2 major shipping companies and COD's are PITA simply because people aren't ready when you try to deliver and you just can't leave them because they aren't paid for. So, this causes problems for all of those involved with the order. 

Do you have PayPal? or anyway to get a pre-paid debit card this will save you money with the COD charges. Also, maybe we can help find a suitable alternative to this shipper.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the offer.

But just to clarify and to reiterate. I have no issue with paying a COD charge. But I have a problem with turning a_ one_ box order into a _three_ box order which made $30 @$10 per box COD charge instead of $10 for a single box (into which everything fit with room to spare).

I have terms with other vendors one of whom I do 95% of business and I only use this one for items I can't find any where else so it's pretty seldom.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

An I KNOW it's bed time in Florida!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I understand its not a problem, but if they don't rectify this situation do you have another option? 

just trying to help.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh, and it's much appreciated. 

And many options, most free shipping, terms and no COD. 

Just don't like feeling like I'm getting needlessly jacked.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

no rest for the wicked!!! 

but heading to bed now, thanks  I guess I don't know where you are located so hopefully they will refund you some money. Please keep us posted because many don't know that doesn't sound like a normal practice. 
When we get shirts they are piled to to the top and usually in large enough boxes to cover the order, if there is any left over that can't fit its usually bagged.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

*Follow up to "Cod and shipping charges"*

I contacted the vendor and explained the situation. The first "plausible" explanation was that maybe the order was picked and boxed from different locations. That was quickly negated when I interrupted to explain that each box was mixed with the different items as opposed to each box containing on type item.
After that there was no explanation but I was told that my account would be credited $20 for the 2 unnecessary boxes and the issue would be investigated further.

I might add that they also offer free shipping over $150 and there is a running total indicator as items are added to the cart (as in "you are $XX from free shipping").

However, after the "free shipping" amount is reached and indicated, if there are any "sale" items, there's a rather obsure option of comparing paying _full price and free shipping_ to _sale price and regular shipping. _If you don't notice the "option" and continue to checkout, shipping charges are added to the total. 

Hey, if that's the policy, then that's the policy. No problem. I just feel it should be made a bit more obvious and earlier in the transation.

Always pay close attention.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Will they not accept a credit card payment at the time of purchase instead of paying COD? I would think that would be easier for them and you, as well as being less expensive.


----------

